# Blue and Tan? (would a vet know my dog is 'blue'?)



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

I was looking at my Vet records and they wrote under color "blue and tan" 

I goggled blue German shepherds and I'm amazed, I never knew they existed. My girl seems darker than these images. I'm confused.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes they do exist. lol I have a liver/tan GSD and I didn't know they existed until I got her.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

They do exist but I'm doubting a vet would know about it. Can you post a bigger picture than your avatar so we can see for sure. Cause it looks like your dog is black, not blue.

What did your breeder say? Most don't breed for blue, it's a fault, so should have mentioned it to you.


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

My dog was almost all black when I got her at 10 weeks, here she is this morning at 6 months old:









and here she is the day i brought her home:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

she doesn't look blue to me. she looks black and tan. love it when vet offices just write down what they want. lol


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

Side comparisons: 
10 weeks old









And today at 6 months old:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's entirely possible the person just made a mistake when writing down her color. she is a black and tan. Look up Kaiya and Christine. Kaiya is blue!

Just call the vet and have them change it.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

She does look blue in the 10 week old picture but I can't see it in the recent one. Maybe the sunlight brings it out (?).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look at her eyes, nose color and overall color.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...2111-baby-blue-kaiya-7-5-months-old-pics.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-gsd-kaiya-who-47-lbs-6-months-old-today.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...55-wow-look-my-beautiful-unique-blue-gsd.html


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

I can definitely see the differences. Your dogs coat appears overall blue while mine just has a dusted appearance because she's got a lot of tan and grey mixed in. 

So my dog is black and tan. Cool. thanks for your help guys.

BTW your blue gsd is stunning!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She isn't mine. She belongs to Christine...but she is stunning! :wub:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It was probably a drop down menu (if it's a computer generated paper).


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

Makes sense.

Side note: isn't my girl so pretty?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your girl is very pretty.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My vet has my purebred SG rated UKC conformation champion GSD listed as a long coat GSD mix.


----------

